# Dolce's Story of how she became a Bird(warning: Long story)



## ShellyBird (Aug 11, 2010)

I, Shelly, have always had cats since I can remember. I love them to death. When I was 17 I got with my first boyfriend, he is very allergic to cats  (this will come into use later in the story). Well we moved in with each other when we were 18, I of course brought my cat, she was my baby. Her name was Buddha, she was a BIG girl lol. He dealt with her no big deal really she was already an adult cat and very laid back. One day for a present he brought home another kitty, soon to be named Jack. Well Buddha did not like Jack very much, as she has never had to share me with another animal before.
Unfortunately, like all young adults, I found out that things happen in life and we couldn't afford our apartment anymore, we all moved in with my Mom. (Bad idea, me and my Mother did not get a long very well.) I found a job, my boyfriend did not. He stayed home all day with my two cats. Buddha has always been an inside/outside cat, well she ran away it was just all too much for her. Two moves and a new cat in one year was more than my baby could handle.  There was a little, and I mean SMALL, stray kitty outside of my mom's house. One day I got the kitty to come to me, so I took her in to tame her and give her to someone who could give her a very good home. I got pregnant while living there, and things between me and my mother just could not get worked out. (nothing to do with the pregnancy) So we moved in with my brother, who was renting a house.
So we moved to my brother's. Matthew (my boyfriend), Jack, the stray, and I all in one small bedroom. I came home one day, to find that my cats were not in my room! I was so upset, I asked what had happened. My brother said that he took them to the pound and put them to sleep. I could not believe it. I just fell to the floor and started SOBBING my heart out. I was depressed like this for a good week. All I did was cry and eat. Needless to say my boyfriend didn't like what living there was doing to me, and he got us an apartment. We ONCE AGAIN moved. 
Had our baby, got married. Got our daughter a Lhasa Apso, for her 1st birthday. Moved into our own house, got our daughter a Beta. I wanted a bird, so we picked out a parakeet. She was lonely so we got her a mate. We then got two more fish. We were content with animals, especially my hubby who isn't too fond of animals to begin with. 
I am always looking for cats, even though I knew I couldn't have them. Matthew is allergic, there is a good chance my daughter would be too. Matthew had already set out ground rules that I could not have a cat again. That never stopped me from looking though. 
I was on craigslist looking for a bunny, like a cat but not a cat. A compromise I thought was good. To my surprise he AGREED to me getting a CAT!:love2 So I searched, and found this adorable kitten. Called them and asked if it was still available, they said yes.
We drove an hour and a half away and got our little bundle of joy, now known as, Dolce. Went to PetCo. and got everything she would need. Got her home let her introduce herself to the family, to which she didn't take to one; the dog. She was SUCH a cuddler, in your face purring. We decided to name her Dolce, Italian for sweet. 
Dolce is such a trooper, she is TOTALLY in love with our dog now, they sleep together every night. Actually if they don't she freaks out (she has VERY bad separation anxiety). I run a small daycare in my house, and she endures anything the kids do to her. (Not that I let them be mean to her, but I can't always catch the little ones pulling her limbs in time) She is a silly kitty she loves to slide, swing (she will run and jump into the swing, so it will swing her to sleep), and she loves to play in water. She will meow and meow until I follow her to the hallway bathroom, jump on the sink and meow some more until I turn the faucet on for her to run under, attack, and sleep with. 
She loves to be inside of cardboard boxes, more specifically empty soda boxes. I have bought her many things that she can hide in like that, but she would much rather be in the empty boxes. She does have one draw back though. She is a talker. Never in my life have I had a cat who talks as much as Dolce. I swear she in the short couple of months that I have had her meows more than all of the cats I have had combined have meowed. It is insane. However all of the rest of her attributes weigh over that one annoying thing.
And that is how Dolce became a Bird. (My last name is Bird  )


----------

